# Landmaster from the film Damnation Alley



## Eagle7 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi All,

Does anyone know If there are any blueprint drawings available of the Landmaster please? It's one of my favourite vehicles and i would like to do a scratch build model of It sometime.

Thanks

Sincerely


----------



## Paraclete1 (Nov 27, 2000)

Try http://www.snowcrest.net/fox/landmaster/ No drawings but some great photos.

Don


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Heh. I know this is an old thread, but I couldn't resist posting to it. Back in the day, I was probably the first Landmaster (and "Damnation Alley") fan ever -- and I had blueprints of it. My dad worked with a guy who owned the land in Borrego Springs where they built the missile base (somewhere else they also built mock ups of a deserted Las vegas, and I had the blueprints for those too). After filming, the landowner agreed to tear down the buildings himself, but my dad and I got to go see some of the set before he finished wiping them out. One building was down already (main command building?) but the hanger and the building/bunker that Paul Winfield was painting on was still there.
Anyway, while we couldn't get inside the bunker because of sand drift, we could get in the hanger, and inside were blueprints of the buildings, and some of the Landmaster. I don't remember them being very detailed -- and why they would have them there seems weird. I only remember the front end of it in the blueprints, and I wonder if they built up a mock-up of that for some reason -- maybe for a shot where there was supposed to be 2 Landmasters?
Sadly, I no longer have the blueprints since they got left behind in my parent's house in Spring Valley after they moved. I know, I hang my head in shame and turn in my geek badge.
One bit of trivia some people might not know: originally the "girl" on the back of the motorcycle was supposed to be real, and they had mechanical scorpions on set and she was supposed to be eaten by one. They had a little person in a big bucket under one of them, and he pulled her in under the scorpion. At least that's what my dad's friend claimed. We did see the bucket, and I took a pic of it. Anyway, were all were surprised when the movie came out and that scene played out rather differently! I have a big soft spot in my heart for this movie, even if it wasn't very good. Very tempted to buy the MIM Landmaster kit.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont know about blueprints, but go to www.monstersinmotion.com 
They are offering a nice model kit of the landmaster


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

And I though by the title, a model was being shown that was finished. Another let down, just another talk thread. Bummer....


----------

